# Adequan Dosing



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We are loading still, then will go to every two weeks per our vets experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tyousey (Jul 22, 2012)

My mare has been on Adequan since January. We did our loading dose and just as you have, we continue with one every 4 weeks. I have often wondered about the other schedule, when I asked my vet she seemed to be of the opinion that it wouldnt hurt to try it.....but with the price of this stuff.....Ill stick with out original plan!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did the loading doses and then moved to once per month. I also give some smartflex as well. I've heard some people say they prefer to do two shots per month...


----------

